# 1/350 TOS Enterprise - WIP



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Got the saucer grids filled (omg, never again), and all the outer hull primed.



















I wanted to start off by focusing on the ship's interior. I printed the ship's decks onto backlight film and the bridge control panels and monitors onto slide film. The effect is really nice.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Daniel_B said:


> I wanted to start off by focusing on the ship's interior. I printed the ship's decks onto backlight film and the bridge control panels and monitors onto slide film. The effect is really nice.


Wow, that's genius! First time I've seen this process used in all the Enterprise build-ups I've ogled over the years! Beautiful detailed work!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Best windows and bridge I've seen. No contest!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> Best windows and bridge I've seen. No contest!


Agreed!:grin2:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Ok, the bridge is done. PHEW! I never want to do that again.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

OMG!! That is fantastic, amazing, impossible, crazy.....


----------



## Rahn (Jun 2, 2009)

How did you create the slides and know they would be the right size?

Did you photograph them, or some kind of transfer/print?

Not a whole lot of wiggle room, that small.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Rahn said:


> How did you create the slides and know they would be the right size?
> 
> Did you photograph them, or some kind of transfer/print?
> 
> Not a whole lot of wiggle room, that small.


I scanned in Paragrafix's decals since I was using their photo etch. As long as I traced my new artwork on top of that scan, I knew it would fit.

Once the artwork was done, I sent a PDF to Express Slides, and they had them back to me in about week.

Express Slides - 35mm Slides


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

spec -TAC- ular!


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

That slide film idea is inspired! Seriously, since you already have the artwork and files, you should create a little aftermarket enterprise (see what I did there?) and sell them. Order up a couple dozen, give a reasonable mark-up and I bet you could move them all. I know I'd buy a set for my next 1/350.

Now if you'd only properly align that bridge so the turbolift door matches where the turbolift is located. >


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

That bridge is such fine work that I am _compelled_ to salute you -- even despite your choice of orientation.

_Well done, sir! _Dare I to hope I may see it in person next year at Wonderfest?

M.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Didn't want to start a new thread for this, but I also wanted to try the window inserts for my Revell JJprise.

I know the Revell model says it's 1:500 scale, but if you go with the official size, and also the very close saucer rim shot in Star Trek Beyond, Revell's model is actually 1:1000.

So with that in mind, I printed my corridors to be that size onto backlit film. This photo doesn't really do it justice at all though. In person it's really sharp looking.

Artwork...










And inserted into the saucer rim...


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Seriously awesome work on the interior for the TOS Enterprise!


----------



## Sileny Jizda (Jan 29, 2018)

I just got my TOS 50th a few weeks ago and started work on it. This bridge is great and I like the idea of adding the interior as well. Any updates on getting more slides produced?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Hands down the best bridge I have seen.


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

This level of detail is downright scary.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Scary in a GOOD way though...right?


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

Of course.

But suffice it to say that I won't even be coming close to this level.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Most of us don't have that level of patience (at least, not at MY age)!


----------

